# Tutorial First Predator Sculpt Part 2



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello,
It has been a while since I have updated on here about my project. I have paper mached my entire predator. I have since added celluclay to my predator which I have some pics in my album. Now on to the fun part. I am now using DAS CLAY and PaperClay to smooth out and add detail to him. I have never sculpted anything before so I figure an alien would be easier then a human. 
I started with his feet and will be updating as I go. Thank you Laurie and Terra for your help!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

One other pic of it.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks like you've got the hang of sculpting, down! Nice work, Erin.

I put some more comments in your album.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow Erin, I'm verrrry impressed, excellent detailing! Keep pushing yourself and remember to have fun and let your creativity flow.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, if that's just the foot... I cannot WAIT to see the rest. This is taking on such life.


----------



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

WOW Erin great job you learn fast it's good that you listened to ME!!!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice job! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I know its not much of an update but its all I got so far.... BOTH FEET LOL.








I will try and do more of him so that the next update would be dramatic. Thanks again Morbid Mike


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

This is looking just awesome Erin!!!!
Cant wait to see you next update. BTW, know what you mean about the ADHD.... I do the same thing... I work on lots of things at the same time, but eventually they all get done. (mostly)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW Erin!!! Very, VERY nice!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I finished both feet and now I am on to the legs. I did a test shot of the armor just so I could see where I wanted to lay out things on his legs. It is coming along! Will send another update soon.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good ! Where did you get the Armour ? Did you make it ?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

No I actually ordered hands for Predator off of Ebay They were way too big for me to use. So I cute off the armor for his hands and I am going to use it for gauntlets.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Good idea !


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I updated both threads but I am done sculpting and have painted a primer in white. I am on to the painting stage. Here is a pic of the chest primered


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa! Did that turn out amazing! How exciting...you finally get to paint now


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm very impressed,it a pretty time consuming prop to build!!

A deep bow for you!!


----------



## MassMax (Jul 20, 2009)

You have mad skills, lady! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks it is starting to get really heavy to transport from room to room. I keep it in my kitchen because I dont want to haul it in the basement. But when my kids or guests come over, we move it into a bedroom and shut the door!!


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

Like I said in the other thread, good to see you took my advice, and great job Erin!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

dont know which thread you are following but here is an update, it looks bad now but this is all undertones It will be better I promise! Also if it is bare it is because it will be covered in armor. And the legs are finished and dont look like that


----------



## Ernie_v (Sep 10, 2010)

that loooks fantastic !!! good job ! thats really cool,predators are awesome, hit thehunterlair.com for everything related to predator costumes, they have ideas for all types of armor and painting etc, its where i got my pred costume ideas and parts.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the latest update! The painting is done. More pics in my album but here is a close up


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Sooo ELH....about my birthday coming up on the 25th.....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That is looking so sweet! The dot painting makes it look lizardy and alien...just perfect for a Predator.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Update 95% finished pics in my album. Will post a final pic when done but here is where I am at


----------

